# Unfortunately we had to put Cooper down today. Awful.



## drmerwoman (Jan 22, 2013)

Despite having surgery, Cooper's cancer had metastasized. We did the euthanasia at home and he was very relaxed. I highly recommend doing it this way. 
Yesterday we were blessed with a beautiful day and Cooper was able to feel the fresh ocean air, roll in the sand and chase sticks in the ocean. His smile was huge!
He will be forever missed.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss. 

RIP Cooper...


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GRTigger (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm so sorry...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Cooper, my thoughts and prayers are with you during this sad and difficult time. 

I hope in time you will find peace with his passing.

Godspeed Cooper


----------



## macytong (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm sorry for loss. RIP Cooper.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

Such sadness. Gone too soon.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. RIP Cooper.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so very sorry, RIP sweet boy! Sending you strength.


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

Praying for you and yours on your loss of Cooper.

Max


----------



## Mom28kds (Mar 8, 2013)

It's so hard. I'm so sorry.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry for your loss of Cooper. Run free sweet boy!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Cooper , never easy to let them go even when we know we are doing the right thing for them, our thoughts are with you

Run free and fast, and sleep softly Cooper


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

Aw, I'm so sorry for your loss. Run free sweet Cooper.


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Cooper. Cancer has taken so many of our fur babies! I'm happy that Cooper had a wonderful day by the ocean, doing all the things I'm sure he loved to do. There is never enough time with them, and always so difficult to say goodbye. But we let them go with love and gratitude for gracing our lives! Peace for your heart. ((HUG))


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss, but I'm glad it was done in a way that you all found some peace with. That is important.


----------



## drmerwoman (Jan 22, 2013)

Thank you all so much for the kind words.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Rest in peace - Cooper


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Cooper is so lucky that you loved him enough to gather your strength and courage and free him from his pain.

Run free and strong forever, sweet boy.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm so sorry that Cooper is gone. I remember your earlier posts regarding his surgery. Cancer is awful and unkind. It sounds like he enjoyed his day at the ocean and you allowed him to leave peacefully. I also had Harley put to sleep at home which allowed for a more comfortable setting for both him and I. Take care.


----------



## BrinkleyMom (Feb 8, 2013)

So so sorry for your loss. =(


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

It is so sad to hear of your loss. Dog time is way too short, and it hurts so much to say goodbye.


----------



## GoldenNewbee (Jan 9, 2013)

Truly sorry for your loss... RIP Cooper.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Rest in peace sweet Cooper. Run free & play hard at the bridge.


----------



## Hannah's Mommy (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm so very sorry. Rest easy, dear Cooper.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry that you lost Cooper. Keeping you in my thoughts at this dark time.


----------



## NFexec (Jul 14, 2012)

drmerwoman said:


> Despite having surgery, Cooper's cancer had metastasized. We did the euthanasia at home and he was very relaxed. I highly recommend doing it this way... He will be forever missed.


As many if not all of us know, losing a special family member is such a sorrowful and difficult experience. Due to cancer, we had our 10-year old lab put to sleep at our home while she laid in her bed. It was so much more dignified, peaceful, and even sweet to have her in my arms, cuddling with her face, and sharing the love between us as she slipped away in our home rather than in a clinic. I wholeheartedly agree with this way of saying good-bye. Bless you both.

Doug & Linda


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

So glad you got to do it at home. What a nice way to send a friend to the next life. RIP Cooper..you are pain free now.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

im so sorry for your loss. run free cooper


----------



## MyAnniegirl (Aug 17, 2011)

I am so sorry, I just did the same for my sweet girl Annie.


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

So sorry for your loss may cooper rest in peace


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

